

Someone is selling more than $5 million in BTC at $300 - ISL
https://bitcoinwisdom.com/markets/bitstamp/btcusd#

======
thesausageking
This was already posted. The discussion is here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8414129](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8414129)

